# Trusting Breeders



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

pretty much never trust anyone haha.
Try to meet the breeder's dogs, see if you can find puppy buyers and get their impression on their puppies.
Breeders and the show world is all very back stabby. So truly I don't fully trust anyone unless I truly get to know them. Do as much research as you can, try to meet or talk to as many puppy owners as you can. Try to see the breeders dogs and puppies etc and make your decision from there.

Also, if you have facebook you could ask on poodle groups for people to private message you if they have a dog from the breeder (or from similar lines) and what they think of them, or if people have had dealings with the breeder and what they thought of them.


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

Mysticrealm said:


> pretty much never trust anyone haha.
> Try to meet the breeder's dogs, see if you can find puppy buyers and get their impression on their puppies.
> Breeders and the show world is all very back stabby. So truly I don't fully trust anyone unless I truly get to know them. Do as much research as you can, try to meet or talk to as many puppy owners as you can. Try to see the breeders dogs and puppies etc and make your decision from there.
> 
> Also, if you have facebook you could ask on poodle groups for people to private message you if they have a dog from the breeder (or from similar lines) and what they think of them, or if people have had dealings with the breeder and what they thought of them.


Good idea to go on FB groups - I think I can go to XYZ Breeder in person pretty soon but I'm so afraid they're going to sound exactly like Tammy..! Guess I just have to go with my gut??


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

I don’t know - in this situation, I would be very concerned all around. I’ve been going through a VERY stressful time with an unethical breeder right now. Bad temperament on the dog which only got worse with time, very anxious dog, should NEVER have been placed in a family or with multiple pets. Breeder was so encouraging before we got her but any time we presented issues, she deflected it back on us. The dog is now in the care of a local breeder until we figure out what to do with her and Ella’s breeder clearly could NOT care about what happens to her. And we have spent a fortune on a dog we had only four months and will likely never see a dime of it.

So my advice, proceed with extreme caution. Get at least ten names of people you can talk with or text from whoever you decide to go with, and make sure all reviews are glowing. The stress of what we have gone through has been hell - both emotionally and financially. I wouldn’t wish this pain on my worst enemy.

Incidentally, my name is Tammy, haha!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i don't get the impression that breeder tammy necessarily lied about your dog. sounds like the dam was from her breeding - mated to a dog not of her breeding - and she was raising the litter, which she had agreed with the male dog's owner would be registered under that breeder's name. i would try to check the pedigree before assuming shenanigans. i follow a lowchen breeder who has dogs with akc registered names that point to both kennels involved.


that being said, no reason not to be cautious, when temperament and health matter so much. i do worry about breeders having no restraint about badmouthing other breeders out of the blue. maybe do some googling re the other breeder, check if s/he belongs to any poodle clubs, etc., and try to get an idea of reputation. also keep your ear to the ground about other possible choices. i keep an eye on poodlesonline dot com because they only permit breeders who do health testing on their site. they do seem to have one breeder in texas listed. doesn't mean that's the only breeder in texas who does health testing, because the breeders listed are to a degree self-selected. but you may want to check anyway.


----------



## tammyw (May 7, 2018)

I agree that there is a lot of co-breeding going on and that might be why the paperwork lists a different name.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Goodness! I am really sad to hear about not being able to trust breeders and about people speaking ill of others. I have been really fortunate to have known many "poodle people" who are great friends. I can say that when I was judging I certainly did not please everyone (just the people who won! ), so I did hear some complaints. That's all in a day's work.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't know if this will help any, but I can tell you, from when I bred rats (some were shown,, most were not). I had a very specific line... marked dumbo rats. They could be different colors, but I never bred a solid line at all. 

So if people called me asking if I had a certain color, I would have to say no. If they'd ask about another breeder, I would tell them my honest opinion. Most of which were good. (There weren't but 4 or 5 known breeders in the central to south part of our state. There was one breeder I was very wary of. She wanted to trade me a couple of rats, for 2 of my proven mothers with a great track record all the way around. She had come from the line I developed. I agreed to let her have 1, and on the registration papers, of course, it had to be listed with me as the owner.

But the more I got to know her, I found her to be unethical, greedy and just overall not a good breeder. So if someone asked me about her, I would guide them to reviews about her online, I would say I had gotten to know her personally, and I disagreed with a lot of the things she did, and the way she did them. If they asked for specifics, I wouldn't spill, but give them some questions to ask when they spoke to her, and let them decide for themselves. This seemed to work out well. We never badmouthed each other, we just disagreed on (a lot) of things.

So I believe that one breeder should not just offer discouraging information about another. They certainly should not try to scare you away from them, unless she can prove it. I say go visit the breeder, look at pedigrees and follow your gut and make your own decision. You never know... once you meet her and see her dogs and learn more about her as a breeder, she may just well become your next go-to breeder.

Good luck!


----------



## poodlemomx2 (May 30, 2019)

I have been going through the same thing with the breeder I have been dealing with lying about being full poodles and they were not! I agree with some , take caution and research research 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

tammyw said:


> I don’t know - in this situation, I would be very concerned all around. I’ve been going through a VERY stressful time with an unethical breeder right now. Bad temperament on the dog which only got worse with time, very anxious dog, should NEVER have been placed in a family or with multiple pets. Breeder was so encouraging before we got her but any time we presented issues, she deflected it back on us. The dog is now in the care of a local breeder until we figure out what to do with her and Ella’s breeder clearly could NOT care about what happens to her. And we have spent a fortune on a dog we had only four months and will likely never see a dime of it.
> 
> So my advice, proceed with extreme caution. Get at least ten names of people you can talk with or text from whoever you decide to go with, and make sure all reviews are glowing. The stress of what we have gone through has been hell - both emotionally and financially. I wouldn’t wish this pain on my worst enemy.
> 
> Incidentally, my name is Tammy, haha!


Oh wow, I'm so so sorry to hear about your situation with Ella. That sounds just horrible... why do you think the breeder doesn't care?? Do you think they truly saw it as a financial transaction and are now done with caring?

I will take your advice, I will try to find some references for the XYZ breeder and see what other people think. I've found a few of y'all on Poodleforum praising XYZ so I'm just not sure why Tammy (lol sorry) badmouthed them so much... unless she was trying to keep me from going to XYZ purely for Tammy's benefit.


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

patk said:


> i don't get the impression that breeder tammy necessarily lied about your dog. sounds like the dam was from her breeding - mated to a dog not of her breeding - and she was raising the litter, which she had agreed with the male dog's owner would be registered under that breeder's name. i would try to check the pedigree before assuming shenanigans. i follow a lowchen breeder who has dogs with akc registered names that point to both kennels involved.





tammyw said:


> I agree that there is a lot of co-breeding going on and that might be why the paperwork lists a different name.


This is a very good point and I think I will stop feeling weird about the different name. However, I have both of Augie's parents' registered names but can only find the sire on the OFA website (man that thing is confusing to decipher), but not the dam. Now I see that the breeder's name who is listed on Augie's AKC registration breeds goldendoodles.. ??? This weirded me out a little bit but still, I'm not sure!


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

poodlemomx2 said:


> I have been going through the same thing with the breeder I have been dealing with lying about being full poodles and they were not! I agree with some , take caution and research research
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:shocked: OMG, lying about being full poodles...??? That is terrible. How did you find out the truth??


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

patk said:


> that being said, no reason not to be cautious, when temperament and health matter so much. i do worry about breeders having no restraint about badmouthing other breeders out of the blue. maybe do some googling re the other breeder, check if s/he belongs to any poodle clubs, etc., and try to get an idea of reputation. also keep your ear to the ground about other possible choices. i keep an eye on poodlesonline dot com because they only permit breeders who do health testing on their site. they do seem to have one breeder in texas listed. doesn't mean that's the only breeder in texas who does health testing, because the breeders listed are to a degree self-selected. but you may want to check anyway.


I found XYZ on the Puget Sound Poodle Club so they seem legit..? And I've seen a few Poodleforum members mention them when asking about recs in the PNW and have never read anything bad about them. But I will check poodlesonline dot come and see what that says. Thank you.


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

jojogal001 said:


> So I believe that one breeder should not just offer discouraging information about another. They certainly should not try to scare you away from them, unless she can prove it. I say go visit the breeder, look at pedigrees and follow your gut and make your own decision. You never know... once you meet her and see her dogs and learn more about her as a breeder, she may just well become your next go-to breeder.
> 
> Good luck!


Yes, exactly, the thing that's bothering me is it's one person's opinion that can color an entire experience.. and I don't want to tell my parents that my breeder Tammy said these things about XYZ Breeder because I really do want my parents to get another poodle and am afraid that they never will if they keep getting deterred. They are having some trust issues (to be expected, since their first breeder retired and they don't really know where to start next so they are turning to me) and I don't want to plant a seed of doubt in their minds before they even meet them. Maybe I should meet XYZ first and then later this month we can all visit together..? Just so I can "vet" them out, I guess?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

poodlehatt said:


> This is a very good point and I think I will stop feeling weird about the different name. However, I have both of Augie's parents' registered names but can only find the sire on the OFA website (man that thing is confusing to decipher), but not the dam. Now I see that the breeder's name who is listed on Augie's AKC registration breeds goldendoodles.. ??? This weirded me out a little bit but still, I'm not sure!



yikes. doodles are accepted around here, because the dog had no choice, but doodle breeders are not welcome because they are definitely not trying to improve the poodle breed. so, yeah, big red flags. 



i'll be frank, at this point, i would look for another breeder, esp. since you would be sending the dog out of state and it would be harder to mediate any issues. puget sound poodle club has others listed, i think?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I've just been following along until this point. Now I see doodles and I would never recommend supporting someone who breeds doodles of any type since the stock from the two parent breeds are not likely to be the best of the breeds.


At this point I agree with patk on not looking for someone good near you but rather someone good nearer to your parents and will offer the idea of Betty Brown of Donnchada. There are a number of members here with very nice Donnchada dogs.


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

patk said:


> yikes. doodles are accepted around here, because the dog had no choice, but doodle breeders are not welcome because they are definitely not trying to improve the poodle breed. so, yeah, big red flags.
> 
> i'll be frank, at this point, i would look for another breeder, esp. since you would be sending the dog out of state and it would be harder to mediate any issues. puget sound poodle club has others listed, i think?


I agree with you about doodles and don't understand people paying thousands of $$$ for... I'm not sure what. 

Here's the thing though - I think I wasn't clear before - but I'm talking about _my_ poodle Augie and his AKC registration forms being under a different breeder name than Tammy, (which both *patk* and *tammyw* said weren't necessarily red flags).. but now I've looked up the name (Nancy Puhich, she is now of Lake Chelan Labradoodles) and I am all kind of weirded out because of the doodle :afraid:. I technically have the AKC# for Augie's sire & dam but I can't find anything about the Dam when I do a search on OFA. So now I'm wondering, is my previous breeder Tammy shady...??


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Well I've just been following along until this point. Now I see doodles and I would never recommend supporting someone who breeds doodles of any type since the stock from the two parent breeds are not likely to be the best of the breeds.
> 
> At this point I agree with patk on not looking for someone good near you but rather someone good nearer to your parents and will offer the idea of Betty Brown of Donnchada. There are a number of members here with very nice Donnchada dogs.


Thank you so much for the recommendation, Lily (just checked and it looks like https://www.donnchada.com/ is down for maintenance? Do you have an e-mail address perhaps you could PM me?)- I have read your replies elsewhere on this site and have found you to be extremely knowledgeable, sincere, and kind.

So- I responded above to *patk* but I think I may have confused everybody... my previous breeder for my amazing poodle Augie, "Tammy", is the person who I am kind of worried is badmouthing just so I will stay with her. She bred Augie but his AKC papers have a different Breeder name listed, Nancy Puhich, and after a deep dive into Google, I discovered Nancy is now of Lake Chelan Labradoodles. 

So... I am trying to decide about Tammy's honesty?? I feel a little swindled but my sweet Augie is the best boy - no problems with him whatsoever. I'm very confused


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't have contact information for Donnchada but Johanna would since her girl Zoe is from Betty. I believe Viking Queen's Poppy also was bred by Betty. PM them and I am sure they will be able to give you contact info.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poodlehatt...I see you're in Bellevue Wa. That's where I grew up. It's my old stomping ground, graduated from Newport High. I got my toy poodles from Valcopy poodles (Dana Plonkey)
Valcopy - The Home of Champions! He doesn't do standards and in fact, last I heard is getting out of poodles and more into toy fox terriers. In fact, while I was still taking his handling class and he was co owner of Matisse, he was starting with toy fox terriers. But he is in the know if you need a recommendation. 

Being hooked up with him, I became somewhat familiar with a lot of breeders in the Puget Sound poodle club, joined in with some social activities, Xmas parties etc. He is the president of the club and I met several breeders that are awesome. If you're looking for a standard, look no further. Head on over to Eatonville to see Christine Dallas of Fart*h*ing Poodles. https://www.farthingpoodles.com/ (and no, that does not say farting poodles) Everyone misses the (h) Another one who has terrific standards is Lakeridge poodles (Debra Ferguson) in Renton. No expense is ever spared with her dogs. She absolutely doesn't need to scrimp...(been to her house). She does the best of the best for her dogs and her dogs are in her house, treated like royalty from what I could tell at a Xmas party. (and selling dogs is not her business, trust me) poodles, Lakeridge Farm's Standard Poodles Home She got lots of advice from my breeder, I think they shared lines, he mentored her from what I gathered...as she appeared to be sort of beginning this endeavor when I was in the group. I didn't get the full scoop. You can look at Hampton's page on the menu and there will be Dana on the right, a pal of mine, Lil in the middle and Debra on the left. They're handling the dogs for photos. 

You can even call Dana for more ideas or if Christine doesn't have any available, she'll point you in the right direction. Super lovely lady!!! Good luck. I like going local rather than long distances. This way if they're a good breeder, they're right there close to help out. I had that with my breeder, Dana, who lives in Lynnwood, (north...almost in Everett) He was about 20-30 minutes from my previous house. Now I'm further north.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled those are wonderful suggestions and I would certainly give them serious consideration if I was in Washington or environs. The main reason I suggested Donnchada was because the pup is for the OP's parents who are in Texas (buried somewhere near the beginning of the thread. I also would much rather go local as you noted.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

poodlehatt said:


> Thank you so much for the recommendation, Lily (just checked and it looks like https://www.donnchada.com/ is down for maintenance? Do you have an e-mail address perhaps you could PM me?)- I have read your replies elsewhere on this site and have found you to be extremely knowledgeable, sincere, and kind.
> 
> So- I responded above to *patk* but I think I may have confused everybody... my previous breeder for my amazing poodle Augie, "Tammy", is the person who I am kind of worried is badmouthing just so I will stay with her. She bred Augie but his AKC papers have a different Breeder name listed, Nancy Puhich, and after a deep dive into Google, I discovered Nancy is now of Lake Chelan Labradoodles.
> 
> So... I am trying to decide about Tammy's honesty?? I feel a little swindled but my sweet Augie is the best boy - no problems with him whatsoever. I'm very confused



actually i got confused. tried to correct, but had missed the window for doing so. i would walk away from tammy at this time. no real reason to go back. she has to know she's been dealing with a doodler. that's a no-no. i'm sure puget sound poodle club has some decent breeders as members.


i'm kind of curious about your planned logistics for getting a puppy to texas. i do think it might be easier to find a good puppy there. one thing you could do is contact a couple of the puget sound club breeders and ask if they have folks in texas they recommend. sounds like chutzpah, but good breeders often help each other out. sometimes they don't like one another and you have to allow for that. but usually the best try to keep a good network going. also, i'm a sucker for retired champions, if available, and the right temperament. it would seem to me a dog that has withstood being on the road, in crowds, touched by strangers, etc., has to be pretty sound in body and in mind and pretty adaptable. something to maybe ask about.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I have received a PM from poodlehatt and sent her a PM with Betty Brown's contact information.

Of course, everyone her knows how much I love my Poppy who is from Betty.

EVERY . SINGLE. DAY.....someone stops us while we are about town doing errands and compliments Poppy on her stunning good looks and her calm demeanor. HA! If they only knew how hard we worked on that calm behavior and how when the leash comes off her inner wild child appears. She does have a lovely, welcoming disposition, is gorgeous and is a great ambassador for the breed.

I can not recommend Betty Brown or her poodles enough.

Here is Poppy at 5 months.


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Poodlebeguiled those are wonderful suggestions and I would certainly give them serious consideration if I was in Washington or environs. The main reason I suggested Donnchada was because the pup is for the OP's parents who are in Texas (buried somewhere near the beginning of the thread. I also would much rather go local as you noted.


I think my parents would also rather go local, but they are a little overwhelmed with the idea of trusting another breeder - my dad at times also seems to be still struggling with the passing of Chilly about a year and a half ago (I totally get it) - so they turned to me for help. I am hoping I can find someone in Texas that they can visit - they really are missing the trust factor, and if I find someone that I can vouch for, then they will go and visit and handle on their own. They just need someone to get the ball rolling (ie, me) 

*Poodlebeguiled*, I've got an appointment with Lakeridge and will call Farthing poodles if they don't work out.  Thank you for your vote of confidence and approval of Lakeridge!


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

patk said:


> i'm kind of curious about your planned logistics for getting a puppy to texas. i do think it might be easier to find a good puppy there. one thing you could do is contact a couple of the puget sound club breeders and ask if they have folks in texas they recommend. sounds like chutzpah, but good breeders often help each other out. sometimes they don't like one another and you have to allow for that. but usually the best try to keep a good network going. also, i'm a sucker for retired champions, if available, and the right temperament. it would seem to me a dog that has withstood being on the road, in crowds, touched by strangers, etc., has to be pretty sound in body and in mind and pretty adaptable. something to maybe ask about.


I was thinking one of my parents would fly up and transport it with them on the leg back, in a carrier underneath the seat. I've never done this before but keep reading Breeder websites saying they've shipped puppies all over the country so they must know what they're doing? ...I wonder, am I being naive?

That is a great idea to contact the PS Club Breeders and ask if they have any recommendations for Texas based breeders.. I will do that as well.


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

Viking Queen said:


> I have received a PM from poodlehatt and sent her a PM with Betty Brown's contact information.
> 
> Of course, everyone her knows how much I love my Poppy who is from Betty.
> 
> ...


So beautiful! I love an inner wild child


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

If your parents get the puppy around 8-9 weeks from a breeder close to you, it should be able to fit in the carrier and be brought home in cabin underneath the seats. My breeder is in SC and I have brought my girls home that way. If they don't want to/can't fly you could bring the puppy to them if you are able. If not, you can also look into a puppy nanny. Some breeders work with one and can give you a recommendation. The nanny will transport the puppy to you, usually for the price of the flights there and back and a charge for their time. My breeder has actually delivered a couple puppies herself for buyers that could not fly for whatever reason (obviously they paid the airfare). When I flew my girls I sent the sherpa bag they would be transported home in to my breeder in advance and she set it up and got the puppy used to being in it before the flight so it was not strange to them. They just slept the whole flight. You can also buy absorbent liner pads to put in the sherpa bags, which I did, in case they have an accident in flight. None of mine did. I won't ship any of my pups cargo. For example, when I brought my younger girl home, my connecting flight, which I had booked with a 45 min. leeway to allow me to get off one flight and onto my final flight home, was canceled. I had to wait 3 hours for the next one. I had my pup with me in the airport so was able to take her out to potty, keep her occupied, etc. I would have been frantic if she was in cargo and was by herself for all that time not knowing what was happening to a 9 week old puppy....


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Poodlebeguiled those are wonderful suggestions and I would certainly give them serious consideration if I was in Washington or environs. *The main reason I suggested Donnchada was because the pup is for the OP's parents who are in Texas (buried somewhere near the beginning of the thread. * I also would much rather go local as you noted.


Oh good heavens! That's right! By the time I came back to this thread, saw the city name, Bellevue, I forgot the first part that I read a while before. Oh gosh, I'm getting addled. Well, that could still be done if the op and her parents hook up and if the op's parents trust her to pick a puppy or if they come to Washington. I am not familiar with Donnchada first hand but if you are, that's all I would need to know. I do think I've read on here before about that breeder. 

Well, just convince your Dad Poodlehatt, that there ARE breeders who are trustworthy. It just takes some good, solid research, references etc.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

> Poodlebeguiled, I've got an appointment with Lakeridge and will call Farthing poodles if they don't work out. Thank you for your vote of confidence and approval of Lakeridge!


We pm'd so I didn't think to respond to this on here. But yep...exciting! I can't wait to learn what you find out and what you decide to do. No matter what, you are going to wind up finding a nice poodle. No doubt about it. :amen:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i just looked through the website for ardent poodles ridgefield, wa. it seems they collaborate quite a bit with donnchada. if i understand correctly, they're not breeding for the rest of this year, but their dogs co-owned with donnchada might be worth a look for informational purposes.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well from what I've learned is you cannot go wrong with a Donnchadda pup! Plus being local where they could visit is a plus. Sometimes the personal connection is just too good to pass up. If they considered Louisiana they can't go wrong with a NOLA pup. I bet there is even puppy nannies that could bring one to Texas. I would not go with the lady you bought yours from. Not for any particular reason but she is too far and you would have to pick their pup, if it didn't go well...well I don't need to say more. I would even trust NOLa or Donnchada to pick out the best pup for me. Oh and Candeau poodles too in Louisiana, in fact I think they have a litter ready to go, not sure if any still available though.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I agree with what's been said here. I don't think the situation with your pup is highly unusual in that breeders often work together and may raise a litter that is under another's name, but it does sound like maybe she was careful not to advertise the situation. Perhaps because she knew it would not be received well. Since your pup is awesome I would not really worry about it, but I would take it as a learning experience, and next time you get a pup you'll know to be careful to make sure you know more about the dam and sire and situation regarding the litter.

I would not trust Tammy any further. I don't know what it means about whether you can trust the other breeder you wanted to go with. But I think you can't go wrong with trusting breeders that many on this forum recommend. In the end you have to go with your gut. If your parents would be more comfortable being able to meet the breeder and parent dogs themselves, then finding a breeder local to them is probably best.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Tammy sounds, quite frankly, awful. And definitely like a used car salesman. I hate that. So glad you've moved on from her.

I'm so excited for you going to Lakeridge!!! I have seen these dogs in person and they are spectacular. Like the epitome of a poodle in looks and temperament. And everything I hear about the owner (mostly from Poodlebeguiled  ) has been amazing. Same with Farthing.


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you SO MUCH to all who have responded. I've contacted Betty Brown of Donnchada and she has been responsive and lovely so far. I even found out that Betty and my Dad have a connection in regards to his most recent poodle Chilly - Donnchada and Bunker's Best (Betsy) had an offspring, Bunker's Ice-ing on the Cake (Frosty), who was Chilly's sire. So my Dad had a Donnachada-esque poodle all along   

I've sent Betty's contact information to my Dad (she lives in Houston, just 3 hours south of where my Dad lives), along with all of your glowing recommendations for her, as well as my good gut feeling that we should trust her. I agree that I am done with Tammy - we are moving anyway and my Dad said he would prefer someone local. I think that if my husband and I ever want another poodle, we will got to Betty as well.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!! I will update you with puppy pictures if everything syncs up!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh that is awesome! She sounds like a really super breeder. What a coincidence that your dad's poodle was of her lines. I'm very excited and happy for you! Can't wait to see photos and see how it all goes. Best wishes for you.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

poodlehatt said:


> Thank you SO MUCH to all who have responded. I've contacted Betty Brown of Donnchada and she has been responsive and lovely so far. I even found out that Betty and my Dad have a connection in regards to his most recent poodle Chilly - Donnchada and Bunker's Best (Betsy) had an offspring, Bunker's Ice-ing on the Cake (Frosty), who was Chilly's sire. So my Dad had a Donnachada-esque poodle all along
> 
> I've sent Betty's contact information to my Dad (she lives in Houston, just 3 hours south of where my Dad lives), along with all of your glowing recommendations for her, as well as my good gut feeling that we should trust her. I agree that I am done with Tammy - we are moving anyway and my Dad said he would prefer someone local. I think that if my husband and I ever want another poodle, we will got to Betty as well.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!! I will update you with puppy pictures if everything syncs up!


I am so happy you were able to speak with Betty Brown. She was so lovely to work with when I got Poppy and so compassionate as she knew I had lost my 14 yr old Iris just 3 days before. Her kindness to me really meant a lot at such an awful time. I do hope Your Dad is able to get a "Betty Brown baby" as I know he would not be disappointed. Let us know how everything goes and share with us when your Dad brings home a new poodle baby!

Cathy


----------



## poodlehatt (Aug 20, 2015)

My dad has put down a deposit for a Donnchada puppy  he gets first pick of her 4 boys!! Take home is first week of August. Now we just have to think of a name..!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

How very exciting...I am sure your Dad is looking forward to his new family member. I am afraid I will not be of help with a boy name as I have always only ever had girls. I try to have 3-4 names ready then try each one out on the pup to see which one she responds to....then that's the name.

Best of luck, Dad!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

is the breeder going to make any suggestions re temperament?
names: if it were a girl i would probably suggest summer (kind of opposite of chilly) or salsa. a boy: queso, just because i like the sound. also i suspect this pup is going to end up as the big cheese in the house. :biggrin1:


----------

